# Swing Top Bottles



## Berrywine (May 2, 2005)

Anyone ever used swing top beer bottles to put their wine in? I have access to several of these. Just didn't know about the seal.


berry


----------



## masta (May 2, 2005)

I would say it will work fine for wine as the seal holds pressure from the carbonation of beer. I would replace the seals to be sure since they are very inexpensive.


----------



## Berrywine (May 3, 2005)

Great! I thought I would bottle some of a batch in these16 oz bottles to have some "single servings".




Been checking on seals and replacement tops and they are pretty cheap. Thanks Masta!


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (May 3, 2005)

Berry, Great idea. I think we have a few of those floating around and I know that friends have some too. What a great way to assure that they'll get some wine, by telling us we can use their bottles as long as they get them back, full.


And now that it's been brought up, can we use regular "returnable" style beer bottles for wine? What size corks would that be? George? Got any answers for me?


----------



## Hippie (May 3, 2005)

They are fine as long as you do not cork them. They are not made for a cork. Put new caps on them. Do not use the throw-away screwtop beer bottles, only the recappable type such as Corona or Hieneken.


----------



## masta (May 3, 2005)

Iagree with Country...the neck of a beer bottle is not designed for a cork.


----------



## bdavidh (May 3, 2005)

Hieneken bottles work great. I've started bottling a half dozen or more of each batch, for tasting and carrying in the cooler for those occasions when an adult beverage is appropriate.


----------



## geocorn (May 3, 2005)

Don't try to cork a beer bottle! You will get hurt. The thickness of the glass is just not strong enough for a cork.


As others have suggested you can re-cap beer bottles, but not the screw top kind.


In addition, it is my understanding that you can use the grolsch top bottles for wine, but I agree with Masta. Get new seals.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advice, everyone! And since Bert is trying to talk me into making a few batches of beer, guess we'll be getting some new equipment! Oh darn, don't you hate it when you have to buy new equipment?


----------



## Danny (Sep 4, 2006)

Have a collection of the grolsch bottles from my past days of beer making that I'd almost forgotten about. Have only used them one time. Great idea to use them to bottle smaller amounts. Think I'll try a couple of bottles next time I have a wine ready.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 4, 2006)

I've read where lots of folk use the swing-top bottles for mead, but wine would be just a good, plus you wouldn't have to store them lying down. Might be good for those with very little storage space, like me! Thanks for the ideas guys and gals!


----------

